# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الواجب الموسع

## ابوالحسن العراقي

وهو الواجب الذي فية متسع من الوقت مثل قضاء صيام شهر رمضان لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها كان علي من صيام رمضان ولا اقضية الابشعبان لمكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يكون تاخير الواجب الابدليل لن العبادات توقيفيه اي تمشي بالدليل لقوله تعالى فا ستقم كما امرت

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وسأوفيك إن شاء الله بأمثلة أخرى

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

هناك كتاب للشيخ الدكتور: عبد الكريم النملة ، اسمه :"الواجب الموسع عند الأصوليين" ممتاز ممتاز ، وفيه بسطاً في المسألة والأمثلة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن أمثلته:*
1- امتداد وقت صلاة الظهر من زوال الشمس إلىٰ أن يصير ظلُّ كل شيء مثله.
فهذا الوقت يتسع لأداء أربع ركعات فريضة الظهر، ويتسع أيضًا لأداء غيرها.
2- وقت رمي جمرة العقبة، يبدأ من طلوع الشمس يوم العيد، ويتسع ويمتد إلىٰ دخول ليل هذا اليوم.
3- وقت رمي جمار أيام التشريق، يبدأ من زوال الشمس – وهذا هو الوقت الأفضل- ولكنه يمتد ويتسع إلىٰ منتصف الليل، وبعضهم قال: إلىٰ قُبيل فجر اليوم التالي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ما يترتب علىٰ الواجب الموسع والمضيق:*
*أولًا:* أن الواجب الموسع لو أخَّره المكلَّفُ عن أول وقته جاز له ذلك.
بخلاف المضيق؛ فإنه لا سبيل لتأخيره(*[1]*).
*ثانيًا:* أن الواجب الموسع لو لم يؤده المكلف في أول وقته، ومات أثناء وقته الذي حدده الشرع، قبل أن يؤديه، لا يُعدُّ عاصيًا ولا آثمًا بذلك التأخير عند الجمهور، وحكاه بعضهم إجماعًا؛ لأنه فعل ما له فعله، وهو جواز التأخير(*[2]*). بخلاف المضيق. "قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: "إذا أخر الواجب الموسع فمات في أثناء وقته قبل ضيقه لم يمت عاصيا لأنه فعل ما أبيح له فعله وهو جواز التأخير
فإن قيل: إنما جاز له التأخير بشرط سلامة العاقبة
قلنا: هذا محال فإن العاقبة مستورة عنه ولو سألنا فقال علي صوم يوم فهل يحق لي تأخيره إلى غد فما جوابه إن قلنا نعم فلم أثم بالتأخير وإن قلنا لا فخلاف الإجماع في الواجب الموسع وإن قلنا إن كان في علم الله أنك تموت قبل غد لم يحل وإلا فهو يحل فيقول وما يدريني ما في علم الله فلا بد من الجزم بجواب وهو التحليل أو التحريم فإذا معنى الوجوب وتحقيقه أنه لا يجوز له التأخير إلا بشرط العزم ولا يؤخر إلا إلى الوقت يغلب على ظنه البقاء إليه والله أعلم"([3])
والواجب الموسع يضيق بمرور الوقت؛ إذا لم يبقىٰ من الوقت إلا ما يسع الفرض لا غير؛ كمن ترك صلاة الظهر حتىٰ لم يبق علىٰ وقت العصر إلَّا ما يسع لأداء أربع ركعات فقط.
وقد يضيق بغير مرور الوقت؛ كمن غلب علىٰ ظنها نزول دم الحيض عليها في منتصف الوقت مثلًا؛ فإنه يضيق عليها الوقت إلىٰ منتصفه.
أو كمن سيقام عليه حدُّ القتل في ثلث الوقت، مثلًا، فإنه يضيق عليه الوقت إلىٰ ثلثه[4].
([1]) انظر: «شرح مختصر الروضة» 1/322.

([2]) السابق.

([3] ) روضة الناظر (1/33،32).

[4])) مِنْ كتاب: ((الهداية شرح البداية في أصول الفقه)) لمحمد طه شعبان، (35، 36).

----------

